# wet cockatiel!



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Bennie took a long bath this morning. I put his bath pan on top of his cage and he really went to town, a lot longer than he usually does. He is molting though; maybe that is why.
Wet cockatiels are so cute!


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

AAWWWWW!!  

Your guy is so cute! Kirby just looks really sad and pathetic when I give him showers. Though, shower time is absolutely hilarious; Kirby is a total, stereotypical boy and refuses to bathe on his own, so I give him mist showers. I take him into the master shower and gently spray him with a misting spray bottle. The funny thing is that the whole time, my puppy Max sits on the bottom of the shower and plays with the water falling on him and the bird XD

Here's a picture of wet Kirby


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

They _look_ cute, but they don't smell cute!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Soo cute! Omg, his face!!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Soggy tiels are the cutest! Love a wet fid.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Do they bathe more when they are molting? Elvis refuses to both bathe and shower, but he is molting right now. Do you think it is worth a shot?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*wet cockatiel*



crow said:


> Do they bathe more when they are molting? Elvis refuses to both bathe and shower, but he is molting right now. Do you think it is worth a shot?


I think they usually do. The water helps to soften and remove the feather sheaths, which I think must be kind of "itchy" to the birds.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes, of course it itches. I didn't think of that. That also explains some other stuff he's been doing. I'll give it a go again. Thanks!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*wet cockatiel*

Crow, one thing i forgot to mention is that you can also mist the bird. If Elvis doesn't like to bathe or go in the shower (Bennie doesn't like the shower either) you can mist him gently with a plant sprayer.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Awww so cute. Cutie doesnt like to go near the water bath.. so i mist her everyday morning while she is out with her cage so that she can play and enjoy the bath also


----------



## Bikbok (Feb 3, 2016)

they are so funny and adorable when soggy lol!


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Janalee said:


> Crow, one thing i forgot to mention is that you can also mist the bird. If Elvis doesn't like to bathe or go in the shower (Bennie doesn't like the shower either) you can mist him gently with a plant sprayer.


Yes, he hates that as well. But thanks.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

crow said:


> Yes, he hates that as well. But thanks.


Kirby also doesn't like bathtime, but it's a necessitiy in our house, as my mother, brother, and I all easily get allergies. He tolerates them, though, and gets showered twice a week.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Soggy Bennie.....lol


----------

